# Fish riddle and answer later



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Name a fish that enjoys spiral spin and spits.
Hint: a recent subject I posted.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

clown triggers?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, you are correct!!! Most triggers can spin but clown is probably the only one that can also spit . When I feed my trigger I have to close the lid such that I would not get wet from his mouth !!!!!


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

What did the fish say when it hit the wall?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Cosmo says "damn wall"


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Yes, you are correct!!! Most triggers can spin but clown is probably the only one that can also spit . When I feed my trigger I have to close the lid such that I would not get wet from his mouth !!!!!


i am a bit late but you should know that i just viewed your public profile and looked at your recent posts for the answer.ain't i just a stinker?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i have a riddle for yall.what is a fish but isn't a fish?


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Cosmo says "damn wall"


Close. Dam!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Mud skipper?!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas and other anabantids could also be considered not fish, as they can drown without access to air! Yet, they have to have water or they will dry out


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

nope yall all be wrong.yall give up?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

not yet.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Lung fish!!! Silver Fish!!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Check my photo gallery for Jellyfish!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Snapfish! 


Meh just kidding, Ive no idea. Unless it is that walking catfish that travels for miles through a certain neighborhood?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> ok i have a riddle for yall.what is a fish but isn't a fish?


STARFISH?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

big b said:


> ok i have a riddle for yall.what is a fish but isn't a fish?


Answer:
Dolphin
Its a mammal and not considered a fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> STARFISH?


GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I still like silverfish the best: it has a name of fish but actually it's a bug!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> I still like silverfish the best: it has a name of fish but actually it's a bug!!!


Although there are many answers,I think the judge(big b) said I WIN !!!!!! So "the ball is in my court"!?
My riddle is ;
this fishes common name is often seen in the sky.
What species is it?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You've got me now but I'd not give up yet!!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a batfish!!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

nope its a flying fish,everybody knows that.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Flying fish just get out of water but bat is really flies in the sky!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

treliantf said:


> Flying fish just get out of water but bat is really flies in the sky!!!


Say what?
Batfish


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

so who's right?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok this is my bad but it is not a marine fish?You think I would stick to forum topic?
Soooo,FW species,common name seen in the sky?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Boo....Booo. LOL


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Boo....Booo. LOL


I had to own it and knew you would catch it!
I figured you be lit!!!!!*r2*r2
I can't believe no one got this yet?
One type of this fish is Trifasciata(from Aust,as there are others in different species!).*pc


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey you could have rainbow trouts as well......!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I even found trifasciata Apistos!
But Rainbow it is indeed!
I feel the need to make up for my mistake!
I will do better research and have a better riddle.
It's back at you t.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Come on, everyone is learning new stuff every day.
Yes, keep it going. This is a good exercise!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Come on, everyone is learning new stuff every day.
> Yes, keep it going. This is a good exercise!!!


no,no,no i do not wish to learn anything out of school.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Brian,
One way or the other, you lean from your FISH!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

This ones easy:
The chameleon of fish?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Hey Brian,
> One way or the other, you lean from your FISH!


how do i "lean" from my fish?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You learn by keeping your fishes alive and thrive, from this Forum or anywhere else!!!
Happy fishing!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Cuttlefish. But there's a problem: cuttlefish is NOT a fish, rather a cephalopod. Squid and octopus are having the same problem!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Cuttlefish. But there's a problem: cuttlefish is NOT a fish, rather a cephalopod. Squid and octopus are having the same problem!!!


You're correct. And it's not a fish indeed. But it has fish in its name, which is cool yeah.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It is about time to reveal another riddle:
This shellfish,a cephalopod, whose name was used for a navy vessel that also revolutionized the naval warfare.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i got one for yall.this is the only hint yall get(yall should get this easily)LET THERE BE LIGHT!!!!!!and its freshwater.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> It is about time to reveal another riddle:
> This shellfish,a cephalopod, whose name was used for a navy vessel that also revolutionized the naval warfare.


Nautilus!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> i got one for yall.this is the only hint yall get(yall should get this easily)LET THERE BE LIGHT!!!!!!and its freshwater.


Glo light tetra?(I'm thinking electric catfish in the back of my mind?)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Nautilus, dang I was late!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh sorry did i say fresh water i meant salt water.oops my bad.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

neon tetra


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea, Nautilus, easy for this shellfish!!! The first nuke submarine that go submerged for months changed the world!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> oh sorry did i say fresh water i meant salt water.oops my bad.


Sunfish.
Mola (Sunfish), Mola (Sunfish) Pictures, Mola (Sunfish) Facts - National Geographic


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i dont know how you got that coral bandit but i have to say that is wrong.think about it let there be light.ok i shall give yall another big hint.it is a deep sea fish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Angler fish


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Almost all deep sea fishes give off some kind biolumenescene (chemical light by bio-oxidation ,see 
An]An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie[/url]). The answer would not be unique.
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

good job chenowethpm!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It's about time to have another riddle. This one would not be easy but I am sure someone will crack it:
This marine fish behaves like an insect at night.
Hint: metaphorsis


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

man thats a tough one.im gonna let the smarter people on here as in coral bandit take a crack at it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

parrot fish and some wrasse form a "cacoon" of slime at night to protect themselves while they sleep.
Metamorphsis?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, you are correct, bandit! Cocoon was used every nite when I had a green wrasse. My cleaner wrasse also behaves same now but with a cocoon that is much smaller. Metaphorsis meant to direct general public to cocoon to figure this out.
Good job!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

how do they behave like an insect?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They make cocoons like caterpillars do.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i remember reading something that wrasse do that a long time ago.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It's fun to see the response of the wrasse in cocoon when you touch the cocoon. The fish kept motionless with its eyes spinning........


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

would you also have taken that as an answer?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes but Bandit has already cracked it, too late!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm well bandits do have a history of cracking(breaking)into banks so im not surprised.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

HA HA, guess what? It's about time to give everyone a brain game!!!
Name this marine fish, whose name is used to bring Season's Greetings.
No hints this time, because it's so easy.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Angel?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope... It's close. Looks like I have to go for a hint: card


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly a wrasse?Ho,Ho,Ho!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I think you've got it right but please finish the whole name....to prove it!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> I think you've got it right but please finish the whole name....to prove it!!


Christmas Wrasse(several different scientific names as there are hundreds of wrasse).
AOL Search


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Again our smart Bandit cracked it!!!
Cheers!!! 
Christmas Wrasse or Christmas Tree Wrasse is my favor fish for the season because the matching color to the Christmas tree decoration.
I may have to request Tom refraining from cracking my next riddle (to come) for everyone have a chance to figure out........for at least 12hrs or longer. There will be no hints the next one.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Let's keep the momentum going...to enlarge your brain power. The next riddle is:

This beautiful, fast swimming, marine fish is very timid and plays dead frequently in your tank that really get to your nerves. The name of the fish is associated with a pachyderm and ~2/3 of the fish skin absorbs yellow light. 

This fish is also very susceptible to HLLE and not easy to keep.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Trunkfish?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Unfortunately it's not trunk (slow swimmer), which would not fit into "pachyderm" name wise. It's a good shot though. Try again before Bandit does!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> Try again before Bandit does!


They never let poor Rudolph play in any reindeer games!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

True!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hippo tang


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Wonderful!!! You are correct!!!!! Our smart Matt got it right!
Your first shot was good, trunk to elephant but he is slow swimmer and also trunk would not related to other two pachyderms rino and hippo in name at all. One trick I got here is to use complimentary color code, yellow is actually a smoke, which really means it's blue.
Thank you!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Next one will be related to a popular TV show (not in NGO nor Animal Planet, not a fish show). Stay tunned!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This one is very easy for some but no clues for other:

This iconic marine tropical fish has silk-like skin (yes, I touched them so many times), no spikes, fast swimmer, and earns 50% shares of Simon Fuller's franchise.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Moorish idol


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You are correct, Matt, again!!!
Moorish idol is a unique fish in its own class and has been a target of many failed attempts to keep them under small home tank setup. For this, this fish was banned in Germany. Myself and ~2% of others fish geeks have fortunate enough to keep this beauty for more than a few years thru care and special chemistry. I am now attempting to widen the survival window to make this a popular but not expert fish for those appreciate the beauty of the gem in the tropical ocean.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well yall will not know this one i bet.it's nick name is the ball cutter.can anyone guess what fish it is?it is freshwater and it has teeth like a human.*i got this off of river monsters with Jeremy wade.*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacu


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

right.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Great! Now we really get this riddle thread going. So far we got quite a few different fishes, invert, American Idol, nuke sub, pachyderm,!!! Next coming would be the Great Artist.....


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

THIS MARINE fish has a name associates with the greatest Spanish Artist of 20th century and it also is the tile of a 1988 action movie.
I think this is an easy one.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I couldn't believe there is a movie with this name.
I'm old enough to remember the 1980's and even I never heard of
this movie(but the director seems to excellent taste in young actresses!).
I won't answer this as I know the answer,but the funny part is I was clueless on the last two!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You did not watch American Idol that's why, and I believe you may be too young to see that fishy R movie. You give up your answer and I will wait for next smarty!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> well yall will not know this one i bet.it's nick name is the ball cutter.can anyone guess what fish it is?it is freshwater and it has teeth like a human.*i got this off of river monsters with Jeremy wade.*


Marine equivalent is the cookie cutter shark!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

do you know who they got that nick name?it is not a nice thing to have happen to you.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

???


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I couldn't believe there is a movie with this name.
> I'm old enough to remember the 1980's and even I never heard of
> this movie(but the director seems to excellent taste in young actresses!).
> I won't answer this as I know the answer,but the funny part is I was clueless on the last two!


Ok, looks like Bandit needs to give the correct answer because no one has cracked it yet!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Picasso Trigger!
The artist part was easy , but even though I turned 18 in 1983 never heard of the movie?
Pictures & Photos from Picasso Trigger (1988) - IMDb
I'm still not really sure how I missed this one?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Actually I found the movie out much later and I enjoyed seeing it because they are beautiful stars. Thanks, Tom for the answer.
You can find a few hundred Piccaso triggers just in your backyard if you got chance to be in any islands in Maldives. You need only to use a tea cup to chase them to lodge in coral rock and pick the rock up and you got him! Other than Piccaso, in deeper reef you can chase 3-ft long yellow triggers and pick up 3feet sea slug from reef bottom, lot of fun!

Let move onto next soon. Something to do with the mythical animal...stay tunned!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This slow swimming carnivore is ocean-dwelling, whose name is related to a legendary mythical creature. The animal is also an expert in camouflage.
Not easy. Huh?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Aww what?i was gonna do a riddle with the trigger.oh well i can do another fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kracken/our octopus?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope. It's a fish. Try again!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Slow moving fish!!!! Kraken is a fast beast, legendary yes.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Sea dragon, or leafy sea dragon?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You are correct, Matt!!! I am impressed.
The next one will be harder.

The leafy slow moving dragon is a pure carnivor: a leaf with quite appetite.

The next riddle will be back with great Spanish artist......amazing be able to relate different fishes to two great artists!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i was gonna say a mermaid......


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> i was gonna say a mermaid......


So your riddle that fits your answer is:

"A mythical marine beauty that all sailors dream to meet...."


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

OK, let move on next one.....
This marine fish belongs to the family *Scombridae* is the subject in a masterpiece by a great Spanish artist (not Piccaso) in his final years.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it maybe tuna, but I'm trying to figure out the artist. Goya? I have a masters degree in fine art so I'm kinda upset with myself on this one.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You are correct, Matt!! Tuna Fishing, masterpiese of Dali, a Calidonian.
Don't get upset, I will have something more to upset you...may be!!!!

Dali.com - Joe Nuzzolo


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

this is a really ugly fish.it looks like something that you would sneeze out of your nose.it LOOKS really squishy,what is this fish?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Artist's rendering is priceless, even though may look ugly to you. Beauty is in the eye of beholder!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i am gonna say this.it looks like a snot ball.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Merry Xmas, everyone!! Let's start the fish brain game again:

This marine fish's name is related to the mythological character, Peleus, is a popular but relatively rare fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok nobody got it,it was the blob fish.Google Image Result for http://www.mnn.com/sites/default/files/styles/featured_blog/public/blobfish.jpg


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice try, Brian. Nope. It's so nicely ugly but nothing to do with the answer!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Swordfish?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no,not for your riddle i was talking about mine.you crazy lol.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Swordfish?


Nope. Try again!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Cuttle-fish


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Cuttle-fish


 Nope. Greek mythology!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought the sea nymph Thetis turned herself into a cuttle fish and that's when Peleus grabbed her.
I got no more guesses, someone else will have to get this one.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You are very close but actually it's directly related to Pleus!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Thetis is the mother and Peleus the father. Cuttle fish is not rare, though.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, Thetis and Peleus' son was Achilles. So the answer is Achilles tang.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

So Matt you got it right again!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

this has turned into a weird thread including greek mythology....lol


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

The next one will be fast food!!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the answer is the big mac from burger king


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Good answer to a unknown riddle!!! To come in a few hours.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

The name of this inexpensive hardy marine fish is acquired from a fast food brand and is very aggressive toward other tankmates and sometimes even dare to challenge clown triggers. They gang up make grunts and attack! If you keep a pair in your tank they will spawn....


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

groupers or grunts?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope. Grouper has nothing to do with fast food. Try again!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Think pizza and beginners fish(the black one with white spot)!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Domino damsel


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

eels?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Domino damsel


You got it right again...Matt!!!! 
Brian, you may have to buy Matt out of this game...

Domino damsel are fearful fighters, esp. when they are spawning. I've been attacked by them with bruises on my arm. The domino bright spots may disappear when become adult and they can also change the hue of the black coat, sometimes to plae gray, an interesting beginner's fish to keep!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

if you stop competing i will give you my 2 cents matt?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

We are having fun here, right? The next one will be something to do with stealth aircraft and will be easy for Brian... in a few hours, stay tunned!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This marine fish takes the shape of a stealth aircraft (should be the other way around) with a wing span of up to 20ft and feeds on those suspended in ocean that normally would not be easily seen. 
This is an easy one.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Manta ray


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

So Brian, up your offer!!
Matt, you are correct, again!!! Next one will be harder.
Manta rays do not have toxic barb and are human friendly. I once chased one in Maldives and he just glided a few feet ahead of me, no rush at all. A gracious glider to play with. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/B-2_Spirit_original.jpg
http://www.hawaiisfishes.com/fishes/hanauma/manta baby.JPG


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

he's to good for this. Does any body else think that picture with the jet looks fake?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Let's move on to another easy one before we train our brain harder:

This crustacean acquires a special skill to *play violin* while feeding.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Fiddler crab.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, Matt, you are correct. Got to get Bandit to compete with you!!

Remember (or not, you are too young) the movie "fiddler on the roof"? The hardy version of the same riddle would have been " A crab's name is related to a musician on the roof", that will catch a bunch!!!

Got fun??!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This slow moving lovely, marine fish has a popular animal profile and posts special challenge to its owner because in captivity its teeth continue to grow until they are disfunctioned.

This one may not be easy!!!!?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Puffer!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Which one? Before you can claim your lead!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Dogface?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, Matt you lead!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll give half credit to CB, cause he guessed puffer first.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

What a close contest!!! Such a good sharing! I think I still got these riddles too easy...It's hard to be clueless and yet you give away some smoke, or fogger, a term use in my profession, as a diversion, but you guys are too smart. Unique solution is the hard part, because a simple search would give you the answer right away. I'll try harder.

Dogface puffer is a lovely pet, esp. the golden yellow one, who feeds on hard corals just like parrot fish do. What is different is the un-stoppable "k-9" teeth, grow at fast rate. In the reef, the grow rate is slower than attrition rate therefore no problems. In your tank you don't have enough hard corals to feed him....BAAAmg! Horror story.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Good day (morning here, midnite Beijin) everyone. Easy riddles are gone. This is not easy:

This beautiful reef fish has a name associate with an insect and two American Nobel Laureates.

Try harder!!!!!!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Cooper-band butterfly


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I am not quite sure you got it right yet, Matt, but very close....let you know in a few minutes.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope. Try harder!!! I've to make sure the answer is unique.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Cooper-band butterfly


Cooper pair is from BCS theory, 1972 Nobel physics, one of them (Bardeen) was two time winner. However, it's copper-band, not cooper-band. Butterfly, yes, necessary, not sufficient! Band? I don't know.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That was A typo.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Copper Bandit butterfly!!!HAH!!!!!!!!
I work with copper!

He's in there somewhere!
Back when reef did not have cyanno!And a year or more ago too much has changed not for good


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Copper Bandit is in a high risk robbery: not much income, a lot of gun fights!!!

No one get it right yet. I'll post a hint in a few hours.....


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Hint: two out of the 13 American Nobel winners in Literature have something to do with the name of this fish.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

John Steinbeck used it as the title of his book and the other held the name for the fish .


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

dang,nobody gonna get it just tell them the answer.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I started the riddle with "Beijin" and that is something related to the name of the 2nd American Nobel literature prize winner, who was born in China. No more hints.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

OK, looks like no one can crack this one, may be too hard.
The 2nd Nobel winner is Pearl Buck, in common with John Seinbeck's book, The Pearl. All these lead you to Pearl-scale butterfly.

Pearlscale butterflyfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is an attractive almost a biginner's butterfly, relatively hardy, inexpensive and has a good appetite. I had one in my early marine fish keeping days and enjoyed.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I was just about to guess that!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This time, Matt, you did not guess hard enough, otherwise you would have got it. Actually I have a different version of the same riddle, which is even harder than this one. It hides pearl in mother pearl format but once you get "pearl" right, you have only two answers: pearlscale butterfly or fresh water pearl angel, the latter of course is ruled out.

Your Cooper-band actually is not too far off, other than you got to find a Noble winner with the name BAND somewhere.

I'll have next one not too hard and relates to ancient buildings. Until then!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Everything has an end, even the Sun does. This riddle is the last for year 2014, or the first for 2015, depends on where you are...

This chaetodon shares the same name of an ancient building and a reservoir lake 60 miles north of Los Angeles.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pyramid Butterfly


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Tom, You got it right. This would put you in 1st place this year!!!
Thanks and Happy New Year!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Pyramid Butterfly is a bright colored fish with a wide spread distribution in the world's tropical seas. They like to swim toward the outer edge of the reef, where they gather in groups. I totally missed this butterfly when I was in Paulau diving, because the deep orange coloration is different from the normal intense yellow. Thanks to April R. to correctly identify this fish for me and everyone.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35785&ppuser=158001><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35785&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Let revive the riddle for this year:

This slow moving reef fish has a Texas accent and when spooked it releases a toxin that may kill everything in your tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> I was just about to guess that!


sure you were *rolls eyes*lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

box fish!!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, box fish, but which one?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh crap.......i remember the look of it but i cant remember the name.was it the yellow box fish?of a yellow spotted one,or a blue yellow spotted?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It has to do with Texas....


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Longhorn cowfish


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i wonder if cowfish taste like beef?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Longhorn cowfish


Nice answer, Matt! Brain, you got half right, try harder!
Longhorn cattle is the most important beef source for Texas for a long long time and here we have longhorn cowfish, not beef tasty but cute and lovely. Friend of mine visited me and saw my cow in the tank and said to me that she had never seen such an ugly cute fish before.
My cow lived a not too happy life for 3 years in my tank because she is the subject of constant harassment by my cleaner wrasse and up to a point I had to "jailed" the cleaner in a cage. This unfortunately did not save the cow, got infections from cleaner's bites and died.
Lesson: Cow and cleaner do not get together.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

The New Year Challenge:

This reef fish sometimes needs a host to shelter with and part of its name was mentioned by Moses in the Hebrew Bible.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like it's too hard...
Hints: check my photo gallery.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Clown fish.
No clue about the reference though?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Which clown?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Another hint: Exodus 30:23


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

"Take thou also unto thee principal spices, of pure myrrh five hundred shekels, and of sweet *cinnamon *half so much, even two hundred and fifty........"

It's cinnamon clownfish!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no one was going to get that right.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35113&ppuser=158001><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35113&size=1 border=0></a>
I had this one for 12 years in my tank and he died last year naturally due to old age. My estimate was 20 years old. He really was a bully, challenging everyone, tusk, angel, trigger, yellow tail, to almost the end, then stop eating and gone. Had two host anemones for him and Nemo did not even dare to get close to them.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It's been too long not having a fish riddle, right? I still have an inventory to last a long time. The question is how to not get too hard, bored and educational. Here comes:

This reef imposter dances like a real one but it's 100% fake even though color matches by 100% of the real but with fangs to harm.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like no one cracks this riddle yet or those not registered may have already cracked it but I have no idea to confirm. Please joint the Forum as member for more fun!
The answer is:
False cleaner wrasse.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkPoOXQGpQE
The fake one is almost like the real one, other than the fake one has saber tooth that can rip other fish's flesh off. The real cleaner wrasse is a must to have because it does a good service to other fish, picking off parasites from its tankmates' gills, mouths for food. My cleaner wrasse is getting old (>8 years), not picking as much as when he was young.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=36385&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=36385&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

not to be rude but i think the thread is dead.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, it's the opposite.....alive and more to come!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i should be asleep....


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> not to be rude but i think the thread is dead.


Check the view number you would understand this thread is healthy. 
Sleep well!!!

Back to cleaner wrasse. To most people false cleaner looks no different to the real cleaner because it's hard to discern the difference: fake one has a shark-like snout, with mouth opening *below* the central black divider band that runs thru the body. The real cleaner wrasse, see the closeup photo a few threads before, with mouth opening in the *center* of blank band, got it?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

views have very little to do with it.if people dont post and get involved then the thread will slowly go down the line until...poof you forget about it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

can you post some freshwater riddles now?pretty please?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> views have very little to do with it.if people dont post and get involved then the thread will slowly go down the line until...poof you forget about it.


I disagree for an obvious reason: views is the only measure that can be quantified for success or failure of any website.
All interactions, monologue or dialogue, member participation or not are all *transient*, ie, last for a short time. What last forever is Google Search on key words to get to AF archives that is, guess what, *number of views*.
A successfully monologue is much,much valuable than other forms of presentation, Rush Limbaugh's is a good example.

I do take your suggestion to start a fresh water one later.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm i see your point,but i can counter act that.not everyone will find a link to this very thread.what are the chances that someone will be looking for this exact same thing?fish riddles are not that searched for i presume*except by aquarists*and new members will browse the first few pages of a thread holder because after that they will normally not take the time to look any farther back,unless they are looking for something very specific.so if the posts stop coming and the thread falls a few pages then it will not be viewed very much after it does.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm ready for another riddle!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This is going to be easy:
This rabbit has a fox profile. (still in marine)
After someone cracks this one I'd start a new fresh water riddle and the marine will still continue.....


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Foxface


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, Matt, you are correct. This is easy.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=36481&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=36481&size=1 border=0></a>
Full name is foxface rabbitfish, it's a hardy herbivor but eats a lot meat in my tank. Most rabbit fishes are not colorful and foxface is a rare exception. I once got into its poison spike and my finger swelled for couple days as a result. He survived 7 years until got an infection from local limpets (trigger food) and die suddenly.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well im happy that someone else posted,seems like it wont end up as a dead thread yet.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

There is a fresh water riddle waiting to be cracked by you or any other members.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> There is a fresh water riddle waiting to be cracked by you or any other members.


Am I missing something?
I don't see a riddle?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

See it?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Name this large reef fish with a name of an European emperor. (E)

Rating: E as easy
M as moderate
H as hard


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

napoleon fish?i dont really pay attention in history.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Napoleon wrasse or humphead wrasse


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Both of you, Matt and Brian, are correct. It's rated E for good reason. 

IUCN Species of the Day: Humphead Wrasse | Bush Warriors

This is the largest reef fish you can find in tropical reefs and unfortunately due to its friendly to humans are now a protected species. I was once swam with a huge Napoleon hat fish in Palau, it's thrilling!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

seriously?!?!?! i was making up a name!i didn't even know he was an emperor ruler.i just hear that he was a crazy dictator.
YEAH,THINGS ARE FINALLY STARTING TO GO MY WAY!!!!!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I gave you credit because think wildly, go Brian!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

think wildy?oh whatever i still finally got it.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

It's been a long time because of hectic schedules...Let's go for an easy one today.

This butterfly has a name associated with a ring-tailed mammal (E).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

raccoon butterfly.Chaetodon lunula
Raccoon butterflyfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You got it right again, Bandit!!!
I kept a raccoon BF and a clown trigger (Cosmo's brother) together for ~4 years until I had to trade them for fish food due to my relocation to California. Raccoon BF is robust, relatively inexpensive, colorful and eats almost anything. In the wild (Poipu Beach,Kauaii), this BF is a bold feeder, takes bread from your palm and occasionally snatches your fingers as well.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Tomorrow is a Big Day for the world....for this I celebrate it with another riddle:

This tropical marine fish has a name almost like the name of the day for tomorrow (E).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Valentini puffer


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, Matt, you got it right.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35289&ppuser=158001><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35289&size=1 border=0></a>
This cute puffer is an oddball, small and yet an interesting swimmer, like a hummingbird cruising between coralheads looking for food. I had one above but not for long and died from infection and HLLE. From which I lean to add algae and UV to my tank....


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Festival time for a new riddle:

This benthic feeder occasionally enters brackish estuaries to feed and its name is associated with the name of the year begins today* (H)*.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

scat,mono?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope. Looks like I have to add more hints to lower the rating:
This benthic feeding *fish* occasionally enters brackish estuaries to feed and its name is associated with the name of the year begins today (*M*).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Goat fish?
I saw no extra hints so I expect FULL credit!
On the side ;
Who is Randy holmes Farley boss?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You are correct, again, Bandit! You earn the full credit and will be honored when you answer all my riddles correctly. The year of goat started yesterday in China and conveniently, for the riddle with goatfish. This fish is not good for home tank because they create a mess in your tank, grow too big and are not so pretty.
Goatfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Regarding Randy's boss at Harvard, Prof. GM Whitesides, I knew him thru friends at Bell Labs, and Prof. DJ Cram at UCLA, in those good old days. Randy is probably the best marine aquarist I know of thru reading, but not personally.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you are one crazy guy,you know that treliantf.no offense


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I've seen too many crazy things in fishes, chips (not those you eat) and optical interconnects.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well,with age comes wisdom and some very stupid and crazy things you see.....lol


----------

